# Porsche wheels on NB



## 98stocker (Jan 19, 2006)

i have a set of 17x7.5 front and 17x9 rear porsche twists that I'm wanting to mount on my NB. Any pictures of this setup? I know its been done already. also looking for suggestions on spacer sizes. i want the fronts to be just at flush and the rears to be just flush or slightly poked (5mm at the most) if you post a picture, and know the spacer sizes, could you post those too? thanks.


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: Porsche wheels on NB (98stocker)*

What are the offsets of the wheels? Then we can help you with adapter sizes.


----------



## mmmmarquez (Apr 24, 2005)

*Re: Porsche wheels on NB (FastAndFurious)*









well these are not factory Porsche twist but this is a set that i have 5x100 36offset 19x8.5 all around with no spacers.....but i did run a set of 15mm in the rear to give it that down and out fill.. but you rub more .







i hope this helps.


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: Porsche wheels on NB (mmmmarquez)*

so you want to run Boxster wheels?
Here is a thread with a chart and some examples of wheel width and offset. You need to find the offset of the Porsche wheels and figure it out from there. Without that we really can't help.


----------



## Mikes72sb (Oct 27, 2001)

*Re: Porsche wheels on NB (bugasm99)*

IIRC, Boxster 17" wheels are 17x7, 17x8.5 for the early ones. Et 55 and 50, respectively.
17x7.5 and 17x9 are popular sizes for aftermarket reproductions of 993 turbo twists.
Do you have pics or part numbers?


----------



## 98stocker (Jan 19, 2006)

*Re: Porsche wheels on NB (Mikes72sb)*

no they're from an 01 911. the stock setup. not boxster wheels. i guess they're 7's in the front. they're still on the way here. I'll post up pics and offsets as soon as i get em. (hopefully the end of this week)


----------



## 98stocker (Jan 19, 2006)

*Re: Porsche wheels on NB (98stocker)*

Wheels came today. pretty clean, and I couldn't have asked for a better price. Here's 2 quick pics. wheels are stamped 17x7 front and 17x9 rear both have et 55. Here's the story then. girlfriend doesn't want to lower the car any







but i have to be supportive so help me figure out how to make these look clean in the fenderwells. i'd like the fronts to sit flush\poke a very tiny amount and the rears to poke just slightly farther (if possible -- the offest seems kinda big)




_Modified by 98stocker at 6:17 PM 12-4-2007_


----------



## Oldskoolvwlover v9.0 (Aug 4, 2004)

*Re: Porsche wheels on NB (98stocker)*

do a MILD drop on the car.... like 1 inch. don't tell her, she will never know.... just do it at the same time you mount the wheels up.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 98stocker (Jan 19, 2006)

*Re: Porsche wheels on NB (Oldskoolvwlover v9.0)*

sounds like a good idea. we'll see. big thing right now is figuring out proper sized spacers to make it look good. any suggestions?


----------



## 98stocker (Jan 19, 2006)

*Re: Porsche wheels on NB (98stocker)*

so finally... 








17x7 with 205/45 with 20mm adapter on the front
17x9 with 225/45 with 35mm adapter on the back
TT brakes added for clearance and that extra 1"


_Modified by 98stocker at 5:56 PM 4-15-2008_


----------



## 20V BUG (Jan 15, 2008)

Now you just need to lower it.


----------



## 98stocker (Jan 19, 2006)

*Re: (20V BUG)*

the only way i'll get to do that is if I do air ride... its my girlfriends daily and she doesn't want it any lower


----------



## Mikes72sb (Oct 27, 2001)

*Re: (20V BUG)*


_Quote, originally posted by *20V BUG* »_Now *you* just *need to lower it.*
 
Also, your tire sizes are incorrect for the car. You should have 205-50-17 OR 225-45-17 front & 255-40-17 rear, which are the OE Porsche tire sizes. The rolling diameters are the same as for a New Beetle.


_Modified by Mikes72sb at 7:11 AM 4-16-2008_


----------



## 98stocker (Jan 19, 2006)

*Re: (Mikes72sb)*

thanks for the input. those tire sizes you gave do not give the same final diameter/rev per mile as stock... oh and cost of the tires had something to do with my choice of sizes... yes i could get 255/40 but i didnt want to spend another $1000 on tires. maybe some day the car will get lowered but for now thats all we get


----------



## Mikes72sb (Oct 27, 2001)

*Re: (98stocker)*


_Quote, originally posted by *98stocker* »_thanks for the input. those tire sizes you gave do not give the same final diameter/rev per mile as stock... 









205-55-16 is the OEM 16" size, which is 24.9" tall
205-50-17 is the OEM size for Carreras & Boxsters, which is 25.1" tall, well within spec.
225-45-17 is the what VW recommends and installs on all of its 17" wheels, and that is 25" tall.
255-40-17 is the OEM Porsche size for the rear on an 8.5" & 9" wheel, and that is 25" tall. You can stretch a 225-45-17 tire on the 9" wheel, if you're into that.
now, 205-45-17 is 24.3" tall, which is under spec. Just be aware that your speedometer & odometer will be slightly off. I know tires cost money, especially the high-performance ones, but spending a little bit more on the tires that are the right size for your vehicle is surely worth the expense.


----------



## dcdubin (Apr 18, 2008)

*Re: (Mikes72sb)*

those wheels look nice but imo the car needs to be lowwww to pull them off


----------

